# SA: FINALLY! 1m Mully from Yak



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Howdy Guys,

After getting knocked off from work at around lunch time, i didn't hesitate to load the yak and go fishing.... With a bit of wind from the south west i hit the spot and peddled out in the Hobie. Sounding around i found a few schools with bigger fish around them.... 5mins later i was on to a decent fish with the Sol 2000 loaded with 4lb Crystal fireline screaming......

I knew i had to play this fish carefully and just kept pressure on it and let it decide where it wanted to go..... after 40mins of being towed around and carefully keeping it under control i saw colour for the first time.....

Preying my knots would hold i started putting a little extra pressure on this fish but he didn't like it a kept going deep...... Around 60mins had past and i could feel that he was almost done and started lifting him to the surface, finally i had him on the surface and half of him in my net.. 8)

I quick peddle to shore for a quick pic and measure.... he came in at 103cm 8) 8) and was swam for 10mins before swimming off.....

*****


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Rhett - bloody well done - cracker of a fish.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic fish mate. What did you use? Lures? Bait?

Love that you swam it for 10 minutes and released it.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Nice Work

Congrats on that milestone


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

garyp said:


> Fantastic fish mate. What did you use? Lures? Bait?
> 
> Love that you swam it for 10 minutes and released it.


Was taken on a Blade  .... don't have the heart to kill such great fish, plus it gives me more karma to get better fish.... ;-)

*****


----------



## Meredith (Jan 14, 2010)

great fish, what a fight on light gear!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo!!
What a fantastic jewie! And in great style on the silly string!
Well done


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I think we all knew this one wouldn't be far away for you! Excelent effort!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Fan-bl**dy-tastic


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

ROBT said:


> cracker Mully Rhett - well deserved, you've been working that spot well ;-)
> 
> *edit* - what blade did the damage? the 42 & 55mm Damiki Vaults have been good for me


9.1g Strike Pro ;-)

*****


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Amazing catch regardless of the line size, more amazing that it was that light!

Was it pretty knackered by the time you landed it?


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Magnificent fish, well done.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

***** - you are well and truly qualified to add some words to this thread viewtopic.php?f=10&t=29011 if you are so inclined - not much there on blades ;-)


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

great work Rhett and nice posting  
cheers brenton


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

HoolyDooly Rhett that is a thumper, especially on 4 lb line.
Stunning stuff mate.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Mate I haven't met you yet (I will one day though!) - but when I do I'm expecting you to have a long white beard and be wearing a white robe, with light radiating around you whilst angelic voices sing in the background - you are the SA god of fishing as far as I'm concerned after that effort (closely followed by solatree with his snapper!) that would be up there with the best catch from yak in SA waters EVER!. Well done and even better done releasing him and putting in the 10 minute effort to make sure he survives. Wouldn't want to eat a resident Mully from WL anyway!

Good work

Big D


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh I just looked back on the photo you posted and I'm a little disappointed you didn't fit the picture I had in my mind....oh well it was still a great fish!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

You are THE man 8) 
Well done Rhett. Whats next on the silly string? A 4m great white?
Strangely enough that would not surprise me.


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful mate... that is quite an effort! happy days


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the jewie, ***** espically on 4lb braid.
Incredible effort, well deserve and then more.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done .....so jealous
coatsey1 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

AWESOME, well done.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats, that is an excellent effort.
Well done,


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats a cracker of a fish mate. You'll remember that for the rest of your life. And so will he :lol: Awesome to hear you released it.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a true ZEN capture mate.Ticks all of the boxes.


----------



## hocko (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice Fish mate can't wait till the day i catch a big one like this. How'd you go using a blade, do you just let it sink than pull up to vibrate. I have never used one before but have heard good things about them.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Zensational!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

You need to change your username from samboman to mullyman or metreofmullyman.

Again, fantastic.


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

gratz on the fish thats a riper of a mully


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent fish!

Just the photo would keep me motivated through 10 years of fish-less fishing.

Top effort. Fantastic fish.

Cheers.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

***** that is a QUALITY fish man. Well done on such light gear!


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

hocko said:


> Nice Fish mate can't wait till the day i catch a big one like this. How'd you go using a blade, do you just let it sink than pull up to vibrate. I have never used one before but have heard good things about them.


Thats it, lift drop wind, lift drop wind.........

*****


----------

